# wp camera - Fishing pics



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Bought a wp camera, took some shots its a cheapy but i just want to take pics when i fish.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Wow! Great action shots. I like #2 and #4 the best. Looks like fun fishing and good times.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

thx lou!


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*what kind?*

thinking of getting the Pentax W20. What kind took those pics? Looks good to me


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Bell howell splash


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks - I'll check it out


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Nice pics Machine!



workorfish said:


> thinking of getting the Pentax W20. What kind took those pics? Looks good to me


I've had a Pentax W20 for three years now and it takes great pictures.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Fantastic action! Your camera did great and so did you.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

thx again, I really appreciate your compliments, bought this camera for its price and im happy with it, had been looking at the canon wp but it costs like $275.00, later on.


----------

